# Halloween themed food names



## fontgeek

I was asked to come up with some Halloween/spooky/witchy food names for more common dishes, and thought that I can't be alone in having faced this kind of challenge, so I thought I'd start a list.
Anything you can add in would be appreciated.
If you have a different name for something listed already, go ahead and add it into the list, different names may work better for some occasions than others.
I'm not looking for recipes, there's already a thread for that, just themed names for dishes we might serve at events;

Earthworms Alfredo = Spaghetti Alfredo
Earthworms and Blood = Spaghetti with a tomato sauce
Scream and Gore = A block of cream cheese covered in salsa
Cauldron-Cakes = Cupcakes
Blood Muffins = Red velvet cupcakes
Witches Brew = Punch, juice, etc.
Headstone Huevos = Scrambled eggs
Gnome Legs = Link sausage
TOT fingers = Link sausage


----------



## Dave Leppo

liver w/ fava beans and Chianti


(btw, i just noticed while camping that spaghetti w/ red sauce looks REALLY CREEPY under blue light)


----------



## Anda

Love it! I realize mine are a little gross for kids, but I think they'll go over well at my adults-only party:

Guacamole: Over-ripe Toddler
Salsa: Motorcycle Helmet Chutney
Chipotle Sour Cream Dip: Bloody Pus
Pumpkin Dip: Autopsy Puree
Sausages: Unpopular Guests 
Chicken Breasts: Long Pig Cutlets
Jell-o: Jellied Bile
Vodka: Formaldehyde


----------



## fontgeek

Thanks Anda, you have the idea of what I'm looking for.


----------



## fontgeek

Festering pagan eyeballs, or Eyes of giant newts = Meatballs and cheese dip (all one dish)
Peepers Platter = Meatballs
Yellow Ooze or Yellow Sludge = Cheese dip.
Bat Wings = Chicken wings
Vampire Wings = Chicken wings
Goblin Fingers = Carrot sticks
Goblin Bones and Marrow = Celery sticks with a filling such as peanut butter, spicy cream cheese.
Orc Eyes = Deviled eggs
Goblin Toenails = Tortilla chips
Stuffed Roaches = Stuffed dates
Pumpkin Puke = Guacamole dip
Tapeworm Taboo = Thinly lengthwise sliced hotdogs
Slimy Pond = Spinach artichoke dip 
Undead Eyeballs = Mozzarella balls with olives
Baked Werewolf droppings = Brownies
Pressed Spider Sacks = Sugar Cookies
Mushed Gopher Treats = Peanut Butter Cookies
Baked Chupacabra Intestines = Enchilada
Tombstone Cake = Rectangular sheet cake shaped like a tombstone
Rotten Corpse Brain dip = Spinich Dip
Roadkill Puree = Salsa
A Walk with a Zombie = The Punch (tequilla, oj & lemonade)
Maggot Mix = Your favorite stew with long grain rice mixed in

You can always go with names that are a little more vague in their descriptions, things like "Roadkill Flambe", "Ditch Digger Stew", etc.

While it is fun to get people to wince and smile at the names, you don't really want to gross them out so severely that they won't eat, at least I don't think you want to.


----------



## Saturday8pm

Sausage / Meatballs 'n' Pasta: "Brains 'n' Grains"


----------



## EverydayisHalloween311

Pizza gut pizza. Instead of hut.
Charred rats. Black colored chicken wings.


----------



## fontgeek

Goblin Blood = Split pea soup
Sacrifice Soup = Tomato Soup


----------



## the bloody chef

*some tasty treats*

Maggot Medley- orzo salad with crmbled feta cheese and chopped olives and peppers

BBQ Bats- split roasted cornish hens with BBQ sauce

Roaches, Beetles & Puss- yogurt dip with raisins and toasted slivered almonds

Tongue in Cheeks- knockwurst cut into thin strips and wrapped with dough with a little wurst sticking out each end, flatten then cut into 2 'tongues' before baking

Buckwheats Brains- oriental bukwheat noodles (soba) with toasted black & white sesame seeds and ginger dressing served in a hollow cabbage (add a blue light and they'll look grayish!)

Broken Bone Buffet- beef ribs, spare ribs and baby backs with gooey BBQ sauces all thrown in a pile

Braised Baby Legs- pork tenderloins topped with a chunky tomato and pepper ragout

Stuffed Spleens- baked calamari tubes stuffed with sausage, tomato and cheese topped with diced tomatoes

Guts and Bugs- make a chunky chili and add cooked black beans and white rice before serving

And for dessert...Fingers, Maggots and Guts- rice pudding with cherry pie filling mixed in over lady fingers

And don't forget the 'Monster' Cheese!!!!:googly::xbones::googly:


----------



## fontgeek

Baby's teeth = White corn


----------



## Headless

We had 2 casseroles cooked in slow cookers last year that we called "Braised Neighbor's Children" and "Telemarketer Casserole". They got a few laughs. We also made mini Pizza's and labelled them "Flat Things We Found On The Road".


----------

